# Can a rabbit eat cucumber? Finding it hard to get my rabbit to eat vegetables.



## michellexgix (Jul 6, 2010)

Can rabbits eat cucumber? I have a 7ish month old rabbit and finding it hard to get him to eat vegtables. The only vegetables he really eats are carrot tops andparsely. I give him brocoli, green peppers, mange tout, carrots, (as a little treat) apple (again a treat). I tried giving him banana has a treat and he doesn't like it at all. He doesn't eat the vegetables I said above but if I leave them in his cage he may have a nibble etc. Maybe I am giving him to much dried food. He has them mixed pellets with dried treats in them and he selective feeds and I am going to change him over to pellets as better for him etc. Maybe that has anything to do with it? He gets unlimited hay and water too. And he nearly always has dried food in his bowl. What am I doing wrong? I have him for 7 weeks now and he was good at eating them foods but I think he got bored of same thing over and over again. Help? Oh and can he eat cucumber?



Oh also I got him romaine lettuce as I saw rabbits could eat that type of lettuce and he nibbled it a bit and then left it..


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 6, 2010)

Cucumbers are safe. My buns don't really like them though. 

Mine like leafy green stuff like romaine lettuce, cilantro, parsley and bok choy. I have also given them spinach and swiss chard, but they don't like these as much. There have only been a few things that they refuse to eat and cucumber is among those. They also don't like peppers and Lillian hates dill.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never tried cucumber with my buns, but in general I find they're partial to more leafy greens. There are definitely some they don't like - mine also won't touch dill.

Your plan to switch over to a plain pellet food is definitely a good idea. He needs to learn to eat the pellets that are actually good for him; not just the ones that taste good.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess mine are real PIGGIES they eat just about any veggie I feed them. 

They do have their favorites Dill, Kale, Parsley both plain & curly, dandelion, bok choy, LOVE carrot tops, cilantro (which I can't stand the smell of) endive,red leaf lettuce and i`m sure theirs some I'm forgetting. 

Geez I usually go 2 - 3 times a week to the grocery store. The check out ladies all know me as `The Bunny Lady`**

Susan


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 6, 2010)

If your bun isn't crazy about veggies, that's ok. Mine do well on a pellet/hay diet.


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 6, 2010)

Tried the cucumber and he nibbled it a bit then dropped it.. But.. He actually ate all his vegetables today  Which was carrot tops and romaine lettuce (I usually give him at least three different types but needed to do a shop hehe!!! But he ate all of them which is good. I'll see before I go to bed if he ate the rest of the slice of cucumber..


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 6, 2010)

My rabbits adooree their veggies . They love cucumber too. I try and feed them a wide variety of veggies but they specifically like romaine lettuce, curly kale, carrots, parsley, basil etc, pak choy etc.

Have a look at the rabbit safe lists and go through, trying each of the veggies and see which ur buns go crazy for 

Jen


----------



## StashuandBunnyboy (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine are LOVE Dandelion Greens- they can be tough to find- but when you do, the bunnies go crazy! We tried to grow them in our garden this year, but I can't keep the wild bunnies out of them! 

I'm the "bunny lady" too at the market- my bunnies are piggies and I go a few times a week too. At least I'm not the "crazy bunny lady"... yet.

Best of luck getting your bunnies to eat greens, perhaps if you cut back on the pellets a bit he will eat more greens? Don't give him too much or you could make him sick.


----------



## JBG (Jul 6, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> If your bun isn't crazy about veggies, that's ok. Mine do well on a pellet/hay diet.


My bunny wasn't crazy about veggies either. When younger, he ate only pellets/hay too. He's now 11+ yrs old.


----------



## tamsin (Jul 6, 2010)

It could well be related to having the other food readily available - bunnies are creatures of habit so sometimes getting them to try new things can be tricky. 

I would continue with your plan to swap to pellets and then see if he's more willing to try new greens.


----------

